# Vous pouvez vous en rapporter à nous



## pennak

Salut!
Encore une fois je demande votre aide..

Dans le roman d'aventure que je suis en train de traduire il y a une scène qui se déroule entre la police et une jeune fille devant le cadavre découvert dans son domaine. Aux protestations de la jeune fille qui se sent tirée en cause, le policier répond:

"C'est aussi mon avis, et je connais mon métier, vous pouvez vous en rapporter à nous... Pour l'instant mieux vaut vous retirer"

Qu'est-ce que ça veut dire cette expression?

Merci


----------



## brian

Ciao pennak, _se rapporter à_, come _rapportarsi con_ in italiano, significa _avere una relazione a/con_ o _essere in connessione con_ o, se si tratta di una persona, _identificarsi con_.

Allora nel tuo caso mi pare che il senso della frase sia più o meno _Lei può rapportarsi/indentificarsi con noi (riguardo a questa cosa, "en")._

O almeno credo sia così...


----------



## pennak

Sì avevo tradotto anche io così letteralmente, ma non ha molto senso. 
Io avevo pensato a "può fidarsi di noi" a senso. Ma nessun dizionario conforta questa mia scelta.... :-(
Op otrebbe essere "può rivolgersi a noi"?


----------



## brian

pennak said:


> Sì avevo tradotto anche io così letteralmente, ma non ha molto senso.



Eh, lo so... avevo pensato (sperato) che inserito nel contesto completo avrebbe avuto più senso.



			
				pennak said:
			
		

> Io avevo pensato a "può fidarsi di noi" a senso. Ma nessun dizionario conforta questa mia scelta.... :-(



Esatto. La vedevo così anch'io ma non so se sia giusto.



			
				pennak said:
			
		

> O potrebbe essere "può rivolgersi a noi"?



Boh!  Aspettiamo i madrelingua!


----------



## Necsus

Be', la definizione del Garzanti per _se rapporter_ non mi sembra proprio lontanissima da _fidarsi_:

*se rapporter* _v.intr.pron._ 
*2* rimettersi, affidarsi: _s'en rapporter à qqn_, rimettersi a qlcu; _je m'en rapporte à votre jugement_, _à votre bon cœur_, mi rimetto al vostro giudizio, al vostro buon cuore.


----------



## pennak

Grazie Necsus!


----------

